# Skunk 1 : Bailey 0



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/skunk-1-bailey-0.html

Well, I knew it would happen one day. Bailey's run in with a skunk and the hydrogen peroxide, baking soda and soap bath the boy got twice so far and will get another later this afternoon.

He took a direct hit to the face and the poor boy was frantic trying to get the sting from his eyes.

Maybe he learned his lesson.

Rod, Chloe and stinky boy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Poor Bailey :'(

Hope our V never encounters a skunk as long as he lives.
We were not so lucky with our previous dog. He got broadsided by a skunk and came home rolling around in the grass. I Made a beeline to the convenience store and bought all the tomato juice I could see on the shelf. The attendant thought I was acting strange and called his boss. :-[

The smell is definitely an attention grabber. We had tears rolling down our cheeks.

Than again, we cared for our friend's cat some time ago, a real show cat not sure what breed, looked like a tiger, intact male. He got spooked by the neighbor's kid, ran to the litter box and pooped a real stinker. THAT was the worst smell I ever encountered. Tears, had to air the whole house.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So sorry for Bailey (a.k.a. stinky boy)! Wouldn't you just know it would happen when you were in a hurry, too?! I do have a feeling that Bailey won't forget this unpleasant experience. I think I've mentioned before about my girl Aini (my dog before Willie) who was stung by bees. She NEVER forgot, and always hated and feared bees. She ran away from them, tail between legs.

datacan, I think you were a real good sport to babysit your friend's cat. At least kitty made it to the litter box, huh? Could have been worse!


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh no, this is one of my big fears.

We had a skunk in our backyard one night, when I let Scout out at right before bedtime. He came within3 ft of it, and I'm pretty sure I woke the neighbours up screaming like a maniac trying to get him to back away. I couldn't believe he didn't get sprayed, and I'm pretty sure the stinkers are living behind our garden shed, so another run in is inevitable.

Hopefully the baths work sooner rather than later to get rid of the stink.


----------



## Macaroni (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear. My last dog, (a beagle), got out one night and ran down a driveway after a skunk. I chased and about half way up the driveway Sherlock (our beagle) came running back the other way and before I had time to stop I was standing in front of the skunk getting sprayed myself. :-\ So I got the hydrogen peroxide bath and not the dog (she got off scott free) . Unfortunately this exact situation happend to me twice ....so I can say I very much know Bailey's pain and sympathize.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I had to deal with a skunk yesterday. Sam got so scared by the skunk he had diarrhea all night long. 
Found a similar formula to the one described above.

Remove Skunk Smell From Your Dog :
http://blip.tv/the-amazing-dog-training-man/remove-skunk-smell-from-your-dog-284701

recap of info if vid link not working:
1/2 bottle hydrogen peroxide, 1/2 box baking soda, little bit of dish soap...mix and put on dry (???), let sit for 5-10 min, rinse, repeat if required next day.

I used Rod's solution, it was tested on Vizsla. As Rod mentioned the face is hard to deal with. 
Worked to a good degree, IMO. Still, my wife + the cat moved out of the master and into the guest room. Sam had nightmares and stress induced diarrhea all night.

Good times, IMO


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Sam is now a full member of the stinky boy club. Welcome. 
Bailey


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Thank Bailey for the support ;D 

Sam's runny stomach's history. Skunk smell still lingers, not easy to get used to. 
Didn't get sprayed directly in the eyes. He must have jumped and turned, lucky boy.
Sam must be confused, now he's afraid our cat will spray him. No more chewing on the cat's tail... 

Good times continue


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Luckily Maisy hasn't been sprayed yet............ but I have a feeling it will happen one day.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, it does happen. Here's hoping both Bailey and Sam are cured of their Skunk attraction.

When mine have gotten into it with skunks, we cleaned them with about everything we could try, and then hit them with cinnamon. The cinnamon doesn't get rid of the skunk smell, but it does sort of hide it, until it's gone.
Kinda smelled like Thanksgiving for about two weeks one February.


----------

